# Mk4 dome light non-sunroof in BLACK?



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

Does this animal exist out there? Can a non-sunroof dome light be found in black? All I see is beige, grey, and tan. B5 Passat dome lights fit the Mk4, correct? How about B5 Audi A4?

Thanks,


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

looked this up for a b5 because i ahce no idea what youre looking for but yes they exist in black

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Passat_B5-FWD-1.8T/Interior/Lighting/Overhead/ES263037/


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Thanks*, my man. :beer: I'm doing a black interior conversion in a Mk4 Jetta without sunroof. I'm led to believe that the B5 Passat dome light will fit directly. If that's so, then what you linked me to is the ticket.

Can you (or anybody else) confirm that the B5 Passat piece fits the Mk4?


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

uh or you could just order this, but they are the same part #'s... i am keeping my jetta with pearl grey and going the w8 conversion using alcantara. 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--2.0/Interior/Lighting/Overhead/ES263037/


----------

